
Apple macOS Sierra beta no longer allows unsigned apps to run - Tepix
http://netkas.org/?p=1443
======
Tepix
Apple has removed the option to allow unsigned apps to run from the macOS
sierra beta.

Perhaps you think this isn't a big deal. You're wrong. If Apple doesn't change
this by the time of the release of the OS, OS X 10.11 will be the last one I
use.

Recommended reading/watching:

There is a war coming: Cory Doctorow on the future regulation of general
purpose computation – video

[http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/video/2012/apr/19/c...](http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/video/2012/apr/19/cory-
doctorow-regulation-computation-video)

Curated computing is no substitute for the personal and handmade

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2010/jul/27/curated-c...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2010/jul/27/curated-
computing-environment-apps-choice)

~~~
scarlac
I bet they'll still allow it, judging by the implications it would have. But
that's my personal bet.

But, You can still open apps by right clicking and pressing Option (Alt) +
"Open" menu item. It'll run and be approved going forward.

------
drinchev
Wow. That's huge. I hope it's only for the beta, although I don't see any
logic behind adding it back for the public release ( in terms of beta testing
).

------
dr_win
I don't think the title is true. It is just an UX thing and I believe an
improvement.

After an attempt to run an unsigned app, it will appear explicitly listed on
that dialog and you can click a button to explicitly allow it. So instead of
allowing all apps from "anywhere", you allow them on one by one basis.

At least this is what happened to me with one unsigned app (after installing
10.12 DP on a clean partition).

------
Kjeldahl
So things like Homebrew will no longer work?? Wow, if true that's a serious
issue.

~~~
extra88
Codesigning is only a requirement for app bundles (i.e. native GUI
applications), not all executables. The Twitter link indicates that you can
still right-click an application, choose open and agree to let it run (this is
only necessary the first time you run it), the current beta just removed the
Download Apps From: Anywhere option. As of El Capitan (or maybe even
Yosemite), OS X automatically changes the setting from Anywhere to App Store
and identified developers after 30 days (there are extra command-line hoops to
jump through to disable the 30 day expiration).

I'm in favor of the change as long as the contextual menu Open option remains.

------
mikhailt
I don't think it's that big of a deal. You can still right-click to open the
unsigned app and let it run, which to me is a better option than setting the
option to Anywhere as I still want to see the prompt for unsigned apps.

In addition, the release notes mentioned there is a bug related to this
suggesting they do not intend to disable this function.

------
rayascott
It looks like the fact that the button is missing, is an acknowledged bug, if
you read through this conversation on Twitter...
[https://twitter.com/patrickwardle/status/742511355614224385?...](https://twitter.com/patrickwardle/status/742511355614224385?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw)

------
rloc
Apple is A/B testing if it's the right time to make macOs even more like iOS
with this change (small radio button but huge consequence). Looks like people
are not happy with it so they'll probably roll it back but until when ?

------
stereo
Can you still right-click on an unsigned app and choose Open to get a
confirmation dialog?

~~~
benguild
They mention this as a valid workaround. Personally, given this, I don't know
why anyone would ever have used the "Any" setting.

------
tsujamin
`find /usr/local -flags +x -type f -exec codesign -s "-" {};`

I'm not convinced forcing codesigning in something like brew is the worst idea
ever though...

~~~
tsujamin
also, shameless plug, does anyone know how ad-hoc code signing actually works
in OS X?

[https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/234425/how-does-
ad...](https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/234425/how-does-ad-hoc-
codesigning-work-and-where-is-it-described)

------
creshal
None at all? So you'd be paying for the privilege of writing code for your own
computer? Wow.

~~~
alexbilbie
Monetarily you only need to pay if you intend to distribute via the App Store.

Non-App Store distribution just requires a free Apple Developer account.

~~~
snogglethorpe
I think most people would agree that it's not the money that's the issue, it's
that you need to somehow register with apple to compile and develop and app
(presuming that's what this means).

Also what does this imply about non-apple toolsets? If I decide I want to try
out gcc 6 on my mac, could I then not run programs compiled with it?

